# JList mit Inhalt befüllen



## Akula4You (14. Feb 2009)

Hallo, ich habe heute eine JList erstellt und stehe for dem Problem diese mit Inhalt zu befüllen. Meine String stehen alle in einem Array 
	
	
	
	





```
String[] array = new String[5]
```
.

Habe auch schon in einigen I-Books gelesen werden, aber nicht schlau darauf wie ich den Inahlt einlesen kann. Bitte um Hilfe.

Danke.


----------



## Zed (14. Feb 2009)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/JList.html


----------



## Akula4You (14. Feb 2009)

Danke


----------



## Marco13 (14. Feb 2009)

Was das ein sarkastisches "Danke"?


----------

